# who should be more disappointed?



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

USA or Argentina?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Irregardless of that Argentina is a team that was constructed towin now and the USA is a team that is constructed to win in the future.You have to assume that Argentina's roster is now moving past it's prime without any comparable players to replace their production.The backbone of our team is going to extremely productive through the 2012 Olympics if not beyond.All we have to is fix some flaws in the roster and install more sophisticated offensive and defensive schemes.Many of our players will improve and all of them will understand the nuances of the International game far better.

Personally I think that our problems can be repaired quite easily,while the Argentines are up against a more relentless and merciless enemy than any that suits up on a basketball court.It's rather likely that we don't see many of their stars in Beijing as they look to their own self-interest as the rumps of their careers grow shorter.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Greece and its not even close


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree. Argentina was built to win now. In two years most of the players will be in their 30's plus I've been hearing things about Manu thinking about giving it up whereas the US is very young and can continue improving.


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

Argentina, their best players aren't getting any younger and they were built to win now. But all of the top four teams played well for the most part and shouldn't be ashamed at all.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Everybody except Argentina came out of this tournament with something positive.

Greece beat the US. Spain won the Gold. And the US smashed Argentina, the olympic gold winner.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Argentina lost to the team that won the gold by 1 point in a real tight game that came down to the lost shot, and that was with Pau Gasol. That was how much of a difference there was between 1st and 4th this time around. Team USA's dissappointments lie in the slow but steady realization that Americans are going to have to greatly reduce their expectations of Team USA, or they will continue to be greatly dissappointed every two years.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Team USA's dissappointments lie in the slow but steady realization that Americans are going to have to greatly reduce their expectations of Team USA, or they will continue to be greatly dissappointed every two years.


My question is why they didn't realize it sooner? I don't understand why americans can be so ignorant when all evidence points to the contrary...oh wait. what am I saying? I can understand perfectly. It's the american way. Go Joe!


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

definitely argentina, because our golden generation is already dead (long live the king!), and the next gen has already shown they arent even half as good. Im 100% sure that if we had montecchia and sconochini instead of prigioni and delfino, we would have beat spain by at least 7 and handled greece. plus our new coach proved he sucks.

the US team's finish shouldnt be dissappointing because a) they medalled and b) it will take at least 3-4 years to establish a proper program.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> My question is why they didn't realize it sooner? I don't understand why americans can be so ignorant when all evidence points to the contrary...oh wait. what am I saying? I can understand perfectly. It's the american way. Go Joe!


Sad thing is it will keep going into 2008, USA was so dominant for so long that will it take atleast a decade of close competition for the unreal expectations to be chopped down to size.


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

maradro said:


> ...plus our new coach proved he sucks.


Whatever happened to coach Ruben Magnano, the architect of that groundbreaking win against team USA in 2002? Speaking of team Argentina, why wasn't that big guy, Roman Gonzales, in that team?


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Nuzzo said:


> Greece and its not even close


:yes:


----------

